

Ask HN: Monetizing a mailing list - j_lagof

Hi HN,<p>I run a few popular mailing lists (in their respective areas) and I was thinking on adding small ads at the bottom of every post (related to the topic of the list).<p>Is there such a service anywhere? Something like adsense for emails? ( not necessarily mailing lists) Maybe another ideas on how to monetize it?
======
csomar
Do you know CPA? This should convert well for you.

~~~
j_lagof
But is there any company offering that? Tracking that via a mailing list is
much harder...

